# Photo-retouching -- before & after



## Iron Flatline (Dec 28, 2006)

found this page of some images, before and after retouching. 

http://www.euphoria-imaging.com/portfolio.html

Not all of the mouse-overs work. You have to click on each once to enable it, then it should work.

Some of them are quite drastic, whereas some are relatively subtle.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 28, 2006)

Every time I see these...it's like a wake up call.  The models we see...really aren't the perfect goddesses that they are made out to be.  It's surprising how much post processing goes into these types of shots.  It's not just smoothing the skin and giving a little nip/tuck.  They add shadows and highlights to change the lighting and add form where it wasn't...or wasn't visible.


----------



## Don Simon (Dec 28, 2006)

What often surprises me is not so much the illusion of beauty on the part of the model, but the illusion of skill on the part of the photographer. Now I don't doubt for a second that post-processing is an essential part of photography that itself requires skill, but am I the only one thinking some of those original shots are really quite poorly lit? Sure that's the point of this particular site, to show what can be done by retouching, but I've seen a lot more of the same elsewhere.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 28, 2006)

I work out at a very exclusive celebrity gym here in LA, and I talk with the trainers (and some of the aforementioned celebrities) about the insanity of the public image. What gets virtually no coverage is that these people spend months getting into shape for a 3-6 week shoot - super lean, very toned, all that. As soon as the shoot is over, they go back to eating actual food and reducing the exercise to 3x a week, an hour max, with regular cardio. Granted, they eat healthy throughout and keep up some exercise, but NO ONE looks like _that_ year-round.


----------



## castrol (Dec 28, 2006)

ZaphodB said:


> What often surprises me is not so much the illusion of beauty on the part of the model, but the illusion of skill on the part of the photographer. Now I don't doubt for a second that post-processing is an essential part of photography that itself requires skill, but am I the only one thinking some of those original shots are really quite poorly lit? Sure that's the point of this particular site, to show what can be done by retouching, but I've seen a lot more of the same elsewhere.



Those were my thoughts exactly.

Although, I will admit, there were a couple I like the original better...


----------



## markc (Dec 28, 2006)

Same here. Some of those had crappy lighting. I don't think it's a good example of what happens normally in the industry. I think he's showing off his retouching skills. I know that some of the retouching can be extreme, but from what I've seen, they're starting from a better base.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 28, 2006)

Check this out.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYhCn0jf46U[/ame]

I have to admit, I use the patch tool to lessen the wrinkles under the eyes, and use the liquify filter to fix eyes that aren't the same size, droopy eyelids, etc....  The best part is when a client calls and asks for a little retouch work on a portrait, completely unaware that I've already retouched the heck out of the version she's looking at.

Is it just me?  It seems like the more beautiful a person is, the more likely they will be bothered by tiny, hidden imperfections that shouldn't bother anyone.  "Average looking" clients almost never ask me for retouching, but I've had several very beautiful women ask for a lot of retouching.  One told me during the shoot that she'd be happy "as long as I don't look like a man" in the engagement portraits.  She was drop dead gorgeous; I can't imagine what her last photographer did to make her look like a man.


----------



## Karalee (Dec 29, 2006)

ksmattfish said:


> The best part is when a client calls and asks for a little retouch work on a portrait, completely unaware that I've already retouched the heck out of the version she's looking at.



Ive had this happen with models a million times. I always have a good chuckle when they think they came to the shoot lookin that good


----------



## neea (Dec 29, 2006)

That site made me feel good about myself.
I like seeing models with fly-aways on their hair and magazines at the checkout with everyone cellulite on the front.

Theres alot of originals I liked better too.
I didnt know there was something wrong with moles (i've always called them beauty marks) and freckles.

How do they get the skin to look so nice and even?
If anyone knows this trick please.... I'll be helpful during my next self portraits


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2006)

> How do they get the skin to look so nice and even?


Google 'Photoshop & skin'....and you will have days or weeks of reading to do.  There are many techniques and everybody seems to do it or want it differently.


----------



## neea (Dec 29, 2006)

I just watched the other videos on YouTube and I cant help but think...
"What have we done".
We has in consumers, the computer age, etc.

And people wonder why no one feels good about themselves.

Wow.

EDIT: This is why I shoot film and ONLY edit to make them look like originals when scanned. Besides being 'creative' and changing to b&w and messing with exposures.. but that's just for my own enjoyment and to learn photoshop.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2006)

> EDIT: This is why I shoot film and ONLY edit to make them look like originals when scanned. Besides being 'creative' and changing to b&w and messing with exposures.. but that's just for my own enjoyment and to learn photoshop.


This was going on long before digital.  Many people still call it 'air-brushing'...because that's actually what they did...but I don't think there are many people still doing it that way.

I agree though...it's sickening what how this is distorting people's perceptions...especially young girls.  These before and after demonstrations should be required viewing in schools.


----------



## markc (Dec 29, 2006)

"We have met the enemy and he is us." -- Walt Kelly

For all the ranting about the faults of the media, they are only giving people what they want, as voted on by the money we spend.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 29, 2006)

markc said:


> For all the ranting about the faults of the media, they are only giving people what they want, as voted on by the money we spend.



No kidding.  Here in the USA if you listen to the news you'll hear that 60% of Americans are obese, and they give the impression that the rest are anorexic teenage girls.  Man, are we messed up!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2006)

> Man, are we messed up!


Cheers to that :cheers:


----------



## neea (Dec 30, 2006)

Big Mike said:


> I agree though...it's sickening what how this is distorting people's perceptions...especially young girls.  These before and after demonstrations should be required viewing in schools.



I COMPLETLEY agree!!!!!
I had a brief brainstorm idea yesterday while looking through all related videos on Your Tube that 'someone' should make a video and interview tons of teenage girls and include clips of these edited advertisements. And start showing it gymnasiums full of 13 year old girls.
Maybe then everyone will start to question the magazines they so faithfully read every month while they follow every 'tip' on how to be more beautiful and appealing to the opposite sex.

I have a LaSenza gift card sitting on my computer desk and I cant help but wonder how ultered the picture is on the front. And it stares at me everyday... all day :er:


----------



## captbunzo (Dec 30, 2006)

Great thread, folks. Thanks for posting. I have 2 little girls (5 & 6 years old), so this is SOOOOOO relevant..


----------



## woodsac (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's another. I don't care for the 'plasticy' look...but the skills are amazing.

http://www.glennferon.com/portfolio1/index.html


----------

